# Any one fishing this Tourney? Beaumont area.



## SWB4L (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks fun.


----------



## SWB4L (Mar 12, 2014)

looking for a team mate if any one would like to fish it


----------



## SWB4L (Mar 12, 2014)

this weekend, still looking for a team mate if any one is available. Even a kayak team


----------

